# Tegu Diet and More



## fwideman (Apr 9, 2011)

My Argentine B&W, Sebastian, eats daily. His diet consists of: ground turkey, asparagus, parsely, grapes, cherries (when they're in season), and reptical and reptivit (neither of which have D3). Sea Bass also gets a whole prey item (a hopper mouse) once a week. Is this an all right diet? It is the one that works the best so far.

Also, does anyone have more tips on taming him? I've followed the Varnyard guide since I got him last August. He hates being picked up, which causes problems, and he also doesn't like me touching his pillow. I really hate being bit by him, as he is quite large now--one of the last times he bit me, one of his teeth went through my thumb nail.

So long as I don't pick him up or try to redirect him, he is pretty calm. Sometimes he'll actually come and sit in my lap for a few seconds.


----------



## AvaHal12 (Apr 9, 2011)

Please tell us the size of the enclosure.


----------



## fwideman (Apr 9, 2011)

It is 8ft x 4ft x 4ft.


----------



## james.w (Apr 9, 2011)

What way do you go about trying to pick him up? Why not just get rid of the pillow?


----------



## fwideman (Apr 9, 2011)

I pick him up how everyone suggests, and it's his pillow; I keep it in his cage because he likes it. It's not that these are the only problems. I've made a post on this site before it changed and my screen name failed to carry over. But I think people referred to it as "tegu puberty".

```

```


----------



## james.w (Apr 9, 2011)

Well if thats the case its probably just time that you need. Give him some time to mature.


----------



## fwideman (Apr 12, 2011)

No one has mentioned his diet; I take it that means it's fine?


----------



## fwideman (Apr 12, 2011)

Here's a picture of him.


----------



## Rhetoric (Apr 12, 2011)

I can't see the picture yet. The diet seems alright to me, you can try adding different meats if you want to, mine seem to enjoy tuna and talapia as well as eggs and sometimes chicken livers. The livers are pretty cheap, only like $2 for a decent sized cup, I'm not sure if they are the healthiest for them though (I think they're a processed part) so I only use them as a treat for my male (hes the only one who eats them). 

My male didn't like being held or moved around much. Recently hes been a lot more mellow for whatever reason. He's still not too excited to be picked up but if hes on the ground near my feet he'll come climb up my legs and into my lap. Tonight he tried to get on my shoulder, I don't think I trust him enough not to bite yet though lol. 
Have you tried to just let him sit or lay over your hand? It could be he just doesn't feel safe when hes lifted off the ground.


----------



## fwideman (Apr 12, 2011)

I would try that, but he bites hands. Haha. I don't know why. He eats from a plate on the floor; I don't know why he associates hands with food... it stinks.

I don't know why you can't see the picture. It shows up on my computer.


----------



## Rhetoric (Apr 12, 2011)

It might be my browser or a setting on this comp. I'm using my dads computer atm. 
Do you have a pair of gloves you can use? Depending on its size you'll probably still feel some of the bite but it won't break the skin as easily. Tegus also kind of go through a puberty thing from what I've seen on a few posts. They can become buttheads for a little while before they mellow back out. I hope someone can help you out more, I don't have much advice other than get some gloves and try to be persistent. Easier to say on my end, I'm not the one being bit. :[


----------



## fwideman (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks though.

Maybe you can see this picture.


----------



## Rhetoric (Apr 12, 2011)

Yes its working now. Hmm have you tried leaving a shirt you've worn in the enclosure? It can help him get more familiar with your scent. If you haven't tried it yet I'd try to put a shirt over that pillow like a pillow case, that way when he can smell you when hes on his comfort object. Maybe he'll associate you with being comfortable, if that makes sense


----------



## fwideman (Apr 12, 2011)

I used to keep a shirt on his basking spot when he was younger, but that pillow is huge! One of my shirts wouldn't even cover the top of it. Haha.

But yeah, I've tried that. I guess it helped a little, because, whenever he's out roaming, he'll come sit in my lap.


----------



## Rhetoric (Apr 13, 2011)

Well I hope it gets better for you. It could very well just be a puberty thing. Just try not to give up, it looked like a big pillow lol. Or maybe get a cheap pillow case to use for a few nights. Does he see you put his dish on the floor? Tegus are pretty smart he could still be associating your hand with feedings even if your hand isn't directly feeding him.


----------



## Moofins (Apr 13, 2011)

This post of mine isn't going to be of any help, but I couldn't help not saying how adorable and funny that looks, seeing a tegu on a gigantic pillow.

He makes me think of some spoiled sultan.


----------



## Rhetoric (Apr 13, 2011)

Moofins said:


> This post of mine isn't going to be of any help, but I couldn't help not saying how adorable and funny that looks, seeing a tegu on a gigantic pillow.
> 
> He makes me think of some spoiled sultan.



Haha yeah he does


----------



## fwideman (Apr 14, 2011)

I can't say I could be consistent by saying that he's not!


----------

